# Hornady MonoFlex ML bullets?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

These bullets in the 250 gr. are about 1/4" longer than the SSTs but look the same. 
They claim to have weight retention of 95%.
Being longer, I would guess they would fly better at longer ranges.
Has anyone used them?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

they are more like a barnes bullet 95% copper 5% zinc, copper bullets tend to be a little longer then lead bullets. no I have not used them


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you guys talking about a GMX bullet? The GMX are Hornady's version of the Barnes copper bullet. I think the Mono-flex is still the traditional lead/copper type bullet.
I'm not even sure they make a GMX for muzzleloading though.

I know they have been using the Mono-flex in their Level-Revolution ammo.


----------

